# wanted professional climber , production climber



## Juliano (Sep 3, 2011)

$30-$40 to start, who has the jam


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 29, 2017)

Juliano said:


> $30-$40 to start, who has the jam


Yeah right. Where are you?


----------



## ckliff (Mar 29, 2017)

Replying to a 6 year old help wanted? Seriously?


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 30, 2017)

ckliff said:


> Replying to a 6 year old help wanted? Seriously?


Didn't see the date obviously. 
Damn thing was front and center as I read the threads. Wtf?


----------

